# Can't enter bios of my new gigabyte Z77X D3H



## gasolin (Jan 10, 2014)

Have tried to enter the bios of my new Gigabyte Z77X D3H but i can't, nothing happens when i try pressing del when i see the gigabyte logo with 4 options,pressing del many times under boot, with or without pci e card, never managed to get it to boot from my cpu i5 3570k (igp) tried alle ports about 12, 2xwireless and 2xwired keyboards, tried with at usb to ps2 adapter, reset bios by taking battery out for 1 min and i also trid the 2 pins next to the f panel on my mb, tried old gpu,takking all usb out (like cam and soundcard)

I need to enter bios not just to adjust cpu fan and oc my cpu but to change boot to raid/achi

I don't go any further then to the boot screen with 4 option where del is bios qflash, End is Qflash .........often in 30sec - 1min i get a dark screen and i have sometimes had a y on the black screen and a cursor blinking


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you tried a good old PS2 keyboard?


----------



## gasolin (Jan 10, 2014)

Have tried a usb keyboard with a usb to ps2 adapter, i don't have a ps2 keyboard


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds like you need an old keyboard that boots fast
I have the same issue with my new mechanical keyboard, it does not initialize fast enough to be used to enter bios so I have to hook up my old g15 to do so


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you tried checking that the Del key actually works on the keyboard?

If it does, then I think the other suggestions above will help you.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 10, 2014)

have tried 4 keyboards, if it dosn't work (del)i think it's a bios problem, have read something about enable all usb keyboards in gigabyte bios


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it's time for that PS/2 keyboard then.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 10, 2014)

I believe the problem is you have your keyboard plugged in the wrong USB ports. I believe there are native ports, and some driven by VIA controller. Try experimenting, it should eventually work.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 10, 2014)

Have tried alle usb ports, del dosn't get me to bios, but i get a restart using ctrl alt delete so there is som kind of connection between the keyboard and the mb.

Don't know if a 100% real ps 2 keyboard will fix my problems but i am very closed to sending the mb back and asap get antoher mb (not the same Z77X D3H i have problems with), because if it's that hard to enter bios it might be defect or have other strange problems if i did manage to get into bios using a real ps2 keyboard


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 10, 2014)

You can try clearing the CMOS and trying again.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 10, 2014)

Have cleared cmos 3 times


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2014)

Try F2...Also only push the key one time when you see the splash screen. Some boards are temprmental

Also unplug everything except CPU one stick mem and no hard drives. No add on cards. No USB devices accept keyboard

Does it post? Check the pins

If that doesnt work take it out of the case and try again


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 10, 2014)

That's weird. It's not supposed to "work" like that.
If different keyboard doesn't work, I would RMA the board.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 10, 2014)

Also find it a bit strange that even when i clear cmos i can never use my igp (i5 3570k) always have to use my pci e card so either it won't reset bios or it is set as standard to use pci e graphics


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 10, 2014)

I wouldn't waste anymore time and just RMA the thing.


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, return the junk. I think it was 10 years back when I had a keyboard/BIOS problem. My moddaboard starts my kind of complex G19 keyboard in a sec. Amazing to read that some mecanical keyboard today cannot enter BIOS (which brand and model, Batou?)


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2014)

gasolin said:


> Also find it a bit strange that even when i clear cmos i can never use my igp (i5 3570k) always have to use my pci e card so either it won't reset bios or it is set as standard to use pci e graphics


This weirdness added to the other weirdness also leads me to suspect that the board is bad. A modern mobo really shouldn't have any problems with a USB keyboard.

Yeah, +1 to RMAing it.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2014)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## gasolin (Jan 11, 2014)

In denmark.

Have rmaet it(money back), just have to print out the label to return it for free and get my money back.

What i have found out is, i used a ps2 to usb from a mouse that dosn't work with a keyboard, it has to be a real keyboard adapter (my ps 2 on the gigabyte is 2 colored, so that's okay) also the mb has a common gigabyte Z77 problem, usb 2.0 dosn't detect usb products 100% and usb 3 only works with a driver you have to install first.

Theres some settings in the bios that can solve this problem so a usb keyboard will be detected,in order to enter bios i have to have the right ps2 adapter or a ps 2 keyboard.

I discovered it because someone on a danish forum spent 3 hours getting in the bios, before he found out that a ps2 keyboard or  a ps2 adapter could get him into the bios.

Might have worked with an adapter (have ordered one), but i don't want a gigabyte mb because of that, i mean not be able to enter bios with a usb keyboard, enter bios on a new mb  is the most essiential thing you should be able  to do, only with a standard usb wireless or wired keyboard (runing my os in raid 0).

What have they also messed up?

Might try a Asrock extreme 6 (don't like that the extreme" 4 is 1"  to narrow(width). it's 8.6" which isn't standard atx size (9.6")


----------



## vang2k (Jan 11, 2014)

I was going to tell you to try and take the motherboard battery out and leave it out for 1-2 minutes. I have a gigabyte z77-ud3h and when I try to reset CMOS via the jumper pins it doesn't work well. Once I take the battery out and put it back in after a few minutes the computer should default back to the onboard GPU and also ask to load defaults or enter BIOS itself. From there you can change if you want PCI-E or IGX to show up first. Good luck with your new board. Asrock is just as good as the big name boards like Asus. They are real solid.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 11, 2014)

Tried taking out the battery, no respons to keyboard other the ctrl,alt delete (reboote) therfore i would also asume i must use the right ps 2 adapter or a ps 2 keyboard to get into the bios


----------



## Vario (Jan 11, 2014)

I found that I had to use the USB2.0 header for my keyboard on my UD3H.  Does your case have usb 2.0 front panels that you could connect to?


----------



## gasolin (Jan 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> I found that I had to use the USB2.0 header for my keyboard on my UD3H.  Does your case have usb 2.0 front panels that you could connect to?


Dosn't work


----------

